
WeWork Is Facing an Executive Exodus - dsr12
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-18/wework-is-facing-an-executive-exodus
======
mdorazio
Of course they're leaving. Their shares are now effectively worthless, or at
least of indefinite value with no known timeline to cash out. They have to
actually turn the business into something appealing to investors (i.e.
profitable) just to keep it alive. And now everyone knows the CEO is a bad
actor and the brand is pretty tarnished. I don't know why they would stay, to
be honest.

